# Ghost Stories new haunt soundtrack album - deluxe cassette and treat bag!



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Sam Haynes here, my new album GHOST STORIES is out today..
15 new tracks to chill your bones...

Out today at bandcamp www.samhaynes1.bandcamp.com and www.hauntmusic.co.uk

For our friends on this site you can use code GHOSTS to get 30% off, you can also grab one of our extremely limited
gift bags with ghostly green cassette copy of the album, sticker, keyring, retro metallic badge and signed COA!









Here are some early reviews for the new CD:

What's cooler than Halloween in April? Sam Haynes' new Masterwork "Ghost Stories"!
Just finished listening to the new album and am very impressed. Haunting, chilling, sinister scores with beats and samples; just the way I like it!
Sam Haynes' music becomes more sophisticated and rich with character with each new release. It oozes eerie atmosphere and evokes bone chilling visions of fright. - Stevo in your stereo, Nightmare City Radio


That’s right, it’s so SCARY that you’ll need your blankie to keep you safe!

The point is, Sam Haynes has done it again with this music that just digs into your bones and gives you chills...don’t miss out on this new Horror Managerie from Sam Haynes. ‘Ghost Stories’ is a creepy ride through a hellish mental landscape set up by Haynes himself. You’ll be sorry you don’t own this! - MrFrights.com


In the words of Friedrich Nietzsche: "Without music, life would be a mistake." The same can be said of haunted houses as Nietzsche said of life...without music, it would be a mistake. Music stirs emotions in the soul that help people express what they are feeling...or, it can make people feel what they are hearing.


"Ghost Stories" consists of 15 tracks with a runtime of just over 1 hour and each track does exactly what it was intended to do. Tracks like "ThE ChILLS", "LoST HeARTs" and "tHe RetuRN" cast a somber and bone-chilling tone as they unfold stories note by note. Bottom line is, if you need a really cool soundtrack for your haunt, pick up a copy of Sam Haynes' "Ghost Stories" and let the journey into fear begin. - blogandguts.blogspot.co.uk


Hope you enjoy the new CD

Sam Haynes 

www.Hauntmusic.co.uk


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am listening to samples at the moment and really liking the album, Sam. Nice work and thank you for the code.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Garth glad you like it! it took a long time to record this one


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

already bought mine and listening while writing my new book.


----------



## Lostboymike (Mar 23, 2014)

I want this!!! Sounds real good


----------



## Lostboymike (Mar 23, 2014)

just got it
My band camp music profile


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice one thanks steveo!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I felt right at "Home" seeing the bricked archway. It resembles my wine cellar, except the wine cellar is stone, rough cut, and the arch has a much longer span, 16 feet. And.. it is a barrel-vault design, it slightly curves "in" where it meets the vertical walls.
Many strange and haunted things have happened in my wine cellar, beginning as long ago as at least 1925. Before that? Who knows?


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks Kurtis and Mike for supporting the music! Hope you enjoy it it took months to record. I really wanted to make a dark and atmospheric album this time around, there are a lot of orchestral parts to it. Which took a long time to get recorded. The first reviews I have had for it have been really positive so it was worth the effort. The deluxe bags look excellent as well, really pleased with how they turned out!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

wish i had a wine cellar.....


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow this is awesome! How do you place an order? Can someone help me out with this? The web site is a bit confusing.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> Wow this is awesome! How do you place an order? Can someone help me out with this? The web site is a bit confusing.



Here's the link: * http://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/*

Then just click on the option you want:


----------

